# [reseau]probleme pour la configuration (livecd) [résolu]

## ayame99

Bonjour,

          Je n arrive pas à configurer ma carte réseau, je m explique je suis entrain de préparer l installation sur un nouveau pc (portable avec un windows) je suis sur le livecd je n arrive pas a avoir une adresse ip.

D'apres ce que j ai vu le livecd reconnaît ma carte, elle apparaît  quand je fais 

```
lspci -v
```

```
03:00.2 Ethernet controller: realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd RTL8111/8169 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev0a)

            kernel driver in use : r8169

            kernel modules : r8169

```

```
ifconfig -a
```

```
enp3s0f2:

lo: inet 127.0.0.1

```

seulement j ai aucune ip pour l interface.En utilisant 

```
net-setup enp3s0f2
```

je vois bien la carte réseau 

```
interface name :enp3s0f2

mac address 00:90:....

drivers: r8169
```

pourtant que ce soit avec ip dynamique (fourni par mon dhcp testé depuis un autre pc au cas ou) ou en ip fixe je n ai toujours pas d adresse ip la commande ifconfig indique bien la carte réseau mais sans l ip.

J ai essayé de faire 

```
dhcpcd enp3s0f2
```

même résultat.

J ai créé le lien symbolique net.enp3s0f2 dans /etc/init.d/ et fais un  

```
/etc/init.d/net.enp3s0f2 restart
```

```
bringing down interface enp3s0f2

    Stopping netplug on enp3s0f2 .....                                                                                [ok]

bringing up interface enp3s0f2

     Starting netplug on enp3s0f2 .....                                                                                [ok]

        Backgrounding......

WARNING: net.enp3s0f2 has started, but is inactive

```

partant de la je me demande si c est pas netplug qui ne détecte pas la connexion du câble réseau, dans le fichier de configuration de netplug (/etc/neplg/netplug.conf) la seule entrée est 

```
eth*
```

pourtant lors de l activation/désactivation de la carte j ai bien:

```
Stopping netplug on enp3s0f2 .....                                                                                [ok]

Starting netplug on enp3s0f2 .....                                                                                [ok]
```

Le coté matériel est je pense hors de cause (pas de problème sous windows) j 'ai même essayé avec un autre câble réseau

J ai aussi essayé avec un autre livecd en amd64 en x86 pareil

Je ne sais plus trop quoi faire à ce niveau si vous avez des pistes je suis preneur.Last edited by ayame99 on Wed Oct 16, 2013 2:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Essaie avec un autre liveCD, par exemple SystemRescueCD ou n'importe quel autre. Dans ces autres liveCD, le réseau se configure avec des outils "end user" comme NetworkManager, et ont un interface graphique.

Le LiveCD Gentoo, c'est pour les extrémistes de la console série  :Wink: 

----------

## castorium

Ajouter ceci:

vim /etc/conf.d/net

"modules_enp3s0f2=( "!plug" )"

----------

## ayame99

Merci pour vos réponses 

@castorium

J ai toujours le meme resultat

@XavierMiller

Ca avance mais c est tres bizarre.J ai booté avec SystemRescueCD, il n arrive pas a voir le dhcp, en mettant une ip fixe (dans mon cas 172.16.79.8 ) je repond au  ping depuis ce pc ( 172.16.79.8 ) mais pas moyen de voir les autres pc du réseau et inversement.

```
Destination Host Unreachable
```

Je me demande si le problème ne vient pas du driver.

----------

## ayame99

en cherchant des infos je suis tomber sur http://unixblogger.wordpress.com/2011/10/18/the-pain-of-an-realtek-rtl8111rtl8168-ethernet-card/

mais je ne suis pas du tous familier avec ces genres de manip.Quelqu'un connaît la manip pour rajouter un drivers au noyau?

En faite je voudrais enlever le driver r8169 du livecd (pas de probleme jusque la) et charger celui du constructeur le r8168 ce qui me permettrais de mettre en cause ou hors de cause le driver.

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu essayé avec SystemRescueCD ? il est beaucoup plus complet niveau pilotes.

Passe en mode graphique "startx" et configure ton interface réseau avec NetworkManager  :Wink: 

----------

## ayame99

Comme tu me l avais conseillé j ai utilisé SystemrecueCD

avec networkmanger il ne prend ni l adresse ip par le dhcp ni celle que je lui renseigne (vérifié avec le navigateur et avec la commande ifconfig)

----------

## ayame99

Donc le problème venait de la carte réseaux elle même.Après plusieurs utilisation sous windows la carte a commencé a faire n importe quoi jusqu’à  a ne plus marcher du tous.

Pour ceux que ca interresse vu j ai testé un adaptateur réseaux <=> usb (TRENDnet TU2-ETG) reconnu par le SystemRescueCD (si des personnes veulent je peus  tester avec le livecd gentoo ou donner des info sur les débit)

----------

